# BenQ G2220 LCD vs BenQ G2222 LED.



## toad_frog09 (May 8, 2011)

I am all set to buy BenQ G2220 LCD in a couple of days.
But recently, i was having second thoughts about my decision.
I'll be playing games for more than 8hrs a day, and i read somewhere that LED are better for graphically intense applications as they are less harsh on eyes. 
.
Afaik, the cost difference between the aforementioned benq led and the lcd is around 1k.
So my question is simple. Is BenQ G2222 LED worth the 1k more as compared to BenQ G2220 LCD. Will it have significant difference in performance?
Also, I am not really concerned about the viewing angles, so that factor does not bother me a lot.
.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## toad_frog09 (May 13, 2011)

72 views and still no reply.
What a shame.


----------



## blademast3r (May 13, 2011)

I currently own an g2220 lcd and its pretty good. I use it for gaming and moves mainly. However LED monitors have lower power consumption and higher contrast ratio( They will produce crisper colors) So id say its worth it saving up and going in for the led


----------



## nginx (May 13, 2011)

Its definitely worth the 1k. In Kolkata, the price difference is more like 700 bucks only. Go for the G2222HDL.

As the guy above said, LEDs have very low power consumption and higher contrast ratio and also more uniform backlight.


----------



## khmadhu (May 13, 2011)

yes go with LED..  also u can consider Benq v2210 which will cost Rs 8.5k net only. I bought this a month back.

check my screenshots

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-260.html#post1381610

check comparision..  Compare BenQ V2210 and BenQ G2222HDL Computer Monitors / Comparisons / LCD Monitors catalogue


----------



## modder (May 13, 2011)

G2222HDL ftw!


----------



## nginx (May 13, 2011)

khmadhu said:


> yes go with LED..  also u can consider Benq v2210 which will cost Rs 8.5k net only. I bought this a month back.
> 
> check my screenshots
> 
> ...



I dont get it. Those models are exactly identical in specs. Is there any difference at all apart from the power consumption?


----------



## khmadhu (May 13, 2011)

nginx said:


> I dont get it. Those models are exactly identical in specs. Is there any difference at all apart from the power consumption?



I thought u would have read that link.!
 anyways  apart from power consumption

G2222HDL dont have following

V2210 has  HDMI port support
V2210 has 3.5mm Headphone Jack support

screen pixels:
 G2222HDL   has 	2073600
v2210           has 	1049088

Dot Pitch/Pixel pitch:
 G2222HDL   has 	0.3 mm
v2210           has 	0.248 mm

by above differences u can get that v2210 is far better than  G2222HDL


----------



## modder (May 13, 2011)

khmadhu said:


> G2222HDL dont have following
> 
> V2210 has  HDMI port support
> V2210 has 3.5mm Headphone Jack support
> ...



@khmadhu

Please don't be so dependent on all-monitors.com comparisons as some of the info provided are totally wrong:

Native resolution for G222HDL is 1920x1080 not 1366x768, hence, the pixel pitch/dot pitch should have been 0.248 mm instead of aforementioned 0.3 mm (for ref. see here). The same goes for Pixel Density/Screen pixels, it should have been 2073600 instead of 1049088 as the res. is 1920x1080 (for ref. see here)

And here's the real comparison:
*i53.tinypic.com/206l9af.jpg



khmadhu said:


> by above differences u can get that v2210 is far better than  G2222HDL



V2210>>G2222HDL

if only HDMI connectivity makes V2210 better, then maybe yes! But "far better"... that's a stretch!

You bought if for 8.5k, that's really a good deal. G2222HDL retails for 8.6k here in Kolkata and last time I got a quote for V2210, it was 10k. But I see the price for V2210 is now at par with G2222HDL. Then one may/should consider V2210@8.5k with HDMI connectivity as an added bonus (after going through some reviews obviously)


----------



## khmadhu (May 13, 2011)

@modder thanks for the detailed info.. 
v2210 also wins in power consumption.. anyway at that price its really a good one..
@OP what u decided..?


----------



## toad_frog09 (May 15, 2011)

Whoa,
First of all, thanks a lot for the heads up folks, till now the v2210 was not even in the picture.. Now i've got something to really think about asap as the monitor comes home in a day or two.
.
So not wasting anytime, what would you suggest in.
. 
*BenQ G2222*               vs               *BenQ V2210*               vs               *Dell ST2220L*
.


----------



## mOCHU (Jun 23, 2011)

The V2210 does not have a DVI connector
The G2220HD does not have HDMI connector
The G2222HDL does not have HDMI connector
The E2220HD has both
wth is one supposed to make of this? And, HDMI supports DVI signals also by default right?


----------

